# JD318 PTO short



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got a new problem with my 318 - as soon as I flip the PTO switch, the engine dies because the 20 amp fuse is blown. I've replaced the switch, still blows the fuse. I've disconnected the blue wire leading to the PTO clutch, but it still blows the fuse. I've inspected the wires at the switch side as well as the blue wire running to the PTO, no visible damage. I've inspected the harness, again no sign of wear at the firewall penetration, etc.

Any ideas as to what might be going on?

Thanks


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

If you are blowing the 20 amp fuse the curcuit has a ground. Remove the 4 pan bolts then remove the seat pan. inspect the wire from the seat switch to the switch on the dash. I'm confident you will find the wire shorted and going to ground......Good luck..


----------



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

*JD318 PTO troubles*

Well, I removed the seat completely. The wires for the seat switch are in good shape, no wear or corrosion - the wire harness leading back to the dash is fine where it goes thru the body,(I cant't see much of it as it disappears under the body pan) rubber grommet still in tact and no signs of wear. Thinking it could be the seat switch itself, I jumpered the switch (with the seat off) but it still blows the fuse as soon as the PTO switch is thrown.

Exasperated, to say the least.

Karl


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't give up....I'm still certain you have a ground or a short in the wire itself,it's just a matter of trouble shooting. The worst scenario is that you have a short in the clutch itself


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Wouldn't bet on it but think the seat wiring is only a control signal back to the control module and doesn't carry hardly any current. Best bet is to start at the electric clutch and work yourself back to source. Wouldn't hurt to check the clutch coil itself. Resistance should be about 1 ohm resistance. Much less than that, i'd suspect a problem in the clutch.


----------



## kdoregon (Aug 16, 2009)

*jd318PTO short*

So I completely disassembled the body, removing the seat and tub, then repaired to broken wires - both in the lighting circuit for the front and rear lights. Since it was the lighting circuit, and the lights have never worked I assume that was not the problem. I ended up power washing the entire rig, engine and all. The deck was particularly full of grass and dirt and since it had rained several times already, weeds were starting to sprout amongst the buildup of grass and dirt. I put it all back together and voila! all is well. I'm thinking that the deck was seized from the grass and dirt and when the PTO switch was thrown, since it could'nt move the belt and pulleys, it blew the fuse - sound possible?

Thanks for all the help,
KDoregon


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess anything is possible, however it's hard to imagine that a buildup of grass no matter how heavy would keep the mower from turning when the clutch is engaged.......


----------

